# The science behind jaw-clenching on ssri/snri's



## WhiteWings (May 27, 2008)

On effexor xr 225mg, & i get 'jaw clenching' daily..

i actually love this feeling bcos it reminds me of my raver days :lol 

But i was just wondering if any1 knew the science behind it? Why it happens? it must hav something 2 do with serotonin, bcos xtc obviously effects serotonin greatly & xtc has ur teeth clamped down pretty dam tight... :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

WhiteWings said:


> On effexor xr 225mg, & i get 'jaw clenching' daily..
> 
> i actually love this feeling bcos it reminds me of my raver days :lol
> 
> But i was just wondering if any1 knew the science behind it? Why it happens? it must hav something 2 do with serotonin, bcos xtc obviously effects serotonin greatly & xtc has ur teeth clamped down pretty dam tight... :yes


on xtc you can bite your own tongue off.


----------



## WhiteWings (May 27, 2008)

so nobody knws why u get jaw clench's??


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

increased serotonin levels have something to do with it.
i get it from any serotonin altering med... celexa, effexor, nardil... at night though, so its called bruxism. i wore a mouth guard at first but it got less intense and i stopped biting my teeth and waking up with a sore mouth so i stopped. not as bad anymore.

i cant find any studies on what causes it but if the meds give it to you then its the serotonin thats doing it.


----------



## Laurie B (Dec 30, 2010)

*Jaw clenching*

I know your post was some time ago, but just run across it. I have experienced similar stuff. I have hypothesized that the drugs cause muscles in the spinal area, specifically the cervical area to relax. These muscles try to hold the body, neck head in good alignment. The medications relax these muscles which I believe causes a chain reaction. Other muscles come into play to correct. When you sleep you are usually more relaxed and this is when more jaw clenching happens. when you clench your jaw, it also tightens the muscles in your neck thereby helping to keep your neck better aligned. I have had the jaw clenching and facial grimacing. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## zebra00 (Dec 28, 2010)

yea its like swallowing a bag of yokes GET UP ON YOUR BUZZZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

